# m&p 9 is the barrel on the pro Worth it



## dustin.cavanah (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a shield and love it for ccw. I'm looking for a new range or hd gun. I'm considering the m&p 9 pro (if I get pro I'll bite the bullet and get CORE as well) or just standard m&p9 (then just doing digger job and maybe sights)

Is the barrel length worth the price and what's yalls opinions on the CORE I've never ran a red dot on a pistol (only on my issued m4)?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The 5" barrel on the Pro is awesome... but more awesome is the fiber optic front sight and blackout rear sight. I did a lengthy review on here when I bought mine... it covers everything you want to know. I'll try to link it for you.
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=38361
S&W M&P Pro 5" (9mm) Review
Enjoy.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have an M&P 9 Pro Series with the 4.25" barrel and love it. Great balance, good for carrying, and very accurate. I comes with night sights, front and rear (rear's being Novak) and a somewhat better trigger (I think it has a better sear). If a few of these little extras are not all that important to you, then settle for the standard M&P 9 and make any mods you may wish once you decide if any are needed.


----------

